#  > Technical Interaction >  > Gadgets >  >  Please help me in purchasing a mobile under 10000 INR

## breatheeasy86

I need to buy a mobile which is under 10000 Rupees. There are plenty available with this budget but I want to choose from those options. Please help me. I want good performance and regular movie watcher on mobile. Thanks in Advance.





  Similar Threads: Mobile adhoc neyworks : History and introduction,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Universal Mobile Telecommunication System (UMTS),wireless and mobile communication,pdf Mobile Radio Systems Around the World,wireless and mobile communication,notes download 10000 FaaDoO Engineers on our Facebook Group!

----------


## sharansingh

Xiamoi redmi 2 or redmi 2 prime best option under 10k. As compare to others its most worth mobiles.

----------

